# [b]Lost Paddle on Lower Animas[/b]



## bobbydigital (Jun 17, 2005)

Lost Seven2 paddle on the lower Animas at Smelter late Thursday evening.  Probably in New Mexico by now, hopefully not. Finder will be rewarded with beer and the acquaintance of a cool kayaker girl (beginner, but still cool) in little D-town. If found please contact Marissa @ [email protected] or call (970)769-1937.


----------

